# CNY Snow



## DareDog

pics from Tuesday


----------



## DareDog

yup stuck, wet snow dose not like to be back dragged up hill.


----------



## DareDog

had to move cars out of the way


----------



## DareDog




----------



## wislxer

That is a sweet little truck!


----------



## DareDog

its been a great truck, my dad just plows 10 driveways with it, its got mm1 blade on it and rest of it its off a 1978 speed cast. fluid has never been changed in it and have not even had to replace a hose. only thing it really needs now is y-pipe with catalytic converter as its getting louder with rusted hole in it.


----------



## leolkfrm

if cat is good change the y pipe and put a short adapter piece in


----------



## WIPensFan

Hey I really like that truck! 

Why aren't your plow lights on?


----------



## Snoviper

Nice pics!


----------



## DareDog

leolkfrm;1674769 said:


> if cat is good change the y pipe and put a short adapter piece in


just changed the y-pipe this fall. it came with new cat. truck has a lot more power and is very quiet



WIPensFan;1674851 said:


> Hey I really like that truck!
> 
> Why aren't your plow lights on?


have them wired to a separate switch.



Snoviper;1674860 said:


> Nice pics!


Thanks


----------



## MajorDave

Nice pics DareDog - Can you actually run both sets of lights - would assume so...? Where upstate are you? Wish we would get some real storms down here in the City...


----------



## Kwagman

Nice pics!


----------



## xgiovannix12

MajorDave;1679749 said:


> Nice pics DareDog - Can you actually run both sets of lights - would assume so...? Where upstate are you? Wish we would get some real storms down here in the City...


I have mine wired to a separate switch but its not worth running both at the same time.


----------



## 496 BB

wislxer;1625601 said:


> That is a sweet little truck!


^^^^ This guys sig! :laughing:

Had me rolling.


----------



## WIPensFan

496 BB;1680895 said:


> ^^^^ This guys sig! :laughing:
> 
> Had me rolling.


I didn't even notice til you said that. Funny!


----------



## DareDog

MajorDave;1679749 said:


> Nice pics DareDog - Can you actually run both sets of lights - would assume so...? Where upstate are you? Wish we would get some real storms down here in the City...


yes can have truck and plow lights on at the same time. never knew the truck had day time running lights till hyrdo plate wore in to a wire caused lots of issues with fuses and 4x4 wheel drive. fixed that and day time lights came on. you turn them off if you push down little bit on the E-brake but that will cause brake light to say on.

I am near Syracuse 30 miles east of there.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## agurdo17

*Stack it High*

Couple Piles Down at one of the local Veterans Clubs


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## Rick547

Nice truck!


----------



## Tacr2man

496 BB;1680895 said:


> ^^^^ This guys sig! :laughing:
> 
> Had me rolling.


Dont get it ,  isnt it a Bruins ice hockey emblem , Only know coz my sister is a fan , and she plays ice hockey wesport


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Im plowing Budweiser this year, huge cat loader, no fricken radio so sitting in that for 15 hours really blows.

Cold as hell the other night , hands stuck to the fricken loader.

Trailers everywhere, spotters in an out doesn't look like it will be any fun lol,

What burns my ass is your done and you drive around scraping a half inch at best, for 5 hours


----------



## DieselSlug

I haven't take. Any pics this season of plowing. Seem to be rushing so much I forget too. My plow lights do t work half the time, when they do they suck! My truck headlights are much better.


----------



## DareDog

got nice 12" storm today.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## BC Handyman

12"? looks more like 4"....JK looking good, atleast it's not slush you had to deal with, where bouts you at in NY?


----------



## Rick547




----------



## DareDog

BC Handyman;1748029 said:


> 12"? looks more like 4"....JK looking good, atleast it's not slush you had to deal with, where bouts you at in NY?


near Syracuse East about 30 miles away.


----------



## Snoviper

*City of Syracuse, Winter storm Vulcan*

After the Storm picture from one of the side streets


----------



## Snoviper

*Clearing a driveway after winter storm Vulcan*

Clearing a driveway, this was cleaning up as I had plowed it earlier in the day.


----------

